# Rikon resaw bar



## teecee (Apr 22, 2011)

OK so i just bought a Rikon 14" bandsaw, got it put together and adjusted. I'm new to bandsaws and I'm confused about how to use the supplied resaw bar. I would have figured to resaw you simply run a piece of wood along the fence. What is the point of the resaw bar? How is that thing suppose to help? it just seems to be in the way.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It lets you make subtle corrections while resawing. It's pretty
tricky to set up a bandsaw for perfection in resawing with 
a straight fence.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Tom, look up bandsaw drift angle. If you have not set your fence to account for drift the saw will not cut a straight line. If you use the resaw bar to guide by hand along a mark you can get consistent cuts regardless of drift. Using the resaw bar allows you account for drift on the fly. It can be faster if you do onesy-twosy resawing. If you are doing a bunch of resawing it's probably worth the time to fuss with zeroing out the drift.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It is like a single-point pivot fence. Some people like to resaw that way. I prefer to set my fence at a slight angle to correct for blade drift.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

That is to adjust for blade drift. Here's some videos, differant fence, but are basically the same thing
Resawing On A Band saw Part 1 Presented by Woodcraft






Resawing On A Band saw Part 2 Presented by Woodcraft


----------



## teecee (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful replies guys!


----------

